# Terror group cloned cellphones of Rogers execs



## McG (17 Dec 2005)

> Terror group cloned cellphones of Rogers execs
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> A group linked to terrorist organization Hezbollah has cloned the cellphones of Rogers Communications executives, including that of CEO Ted Rogers, The Globe and Mail reported Saturday.
> ...


From Here


----------



## a_majoor (17 Dec 2005)

Remember this thread? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36693.0.html

How much evidence will it take for people to take positive action? 

It would be very, VERY interesting to see the call lists and find out who exactly they are calling...........


----------



## darmil (17 Dec 2005)

I'm sure the list was turned over to someone.I think the terrorsists are smarter than that. Probaly cell  to cell calling, just area codes coming up  for those countries listed. :bullet:


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Dec 2005)

And here I thought they were only interested in cloning sheep.


----------

